

Why the Symbol of Life Is a Loop, Not a Helix - benbreen
http://aeon.co/magazine/science/why-the-symbol-of-life-is-a-loop-not-a-helix/

======
bshimmin
I start reading Aeon articles - of which we seem to see one on the front of HN
every few days - with the best of intentions, but somehow I never make it to
the end. This was no exception.

(Yes, this is a worthless comment. Sorry.)

